# Hyatt Beach House - What kind of deal did you get buying Resale?



## Sugarcubesea (Oct 8, 2018)

My best friend wants to purchase a Hyatt Beach House... What would be a good resale price and would she ask for an estoppel once she finds the resale she wants to  purchase?

thanks...


----------



## ConejoRed (Oct 8, 2018)

I was watching two different Beach House annual diamond weeks (15 and 17, 2200 points) on eBay that ended this morning and it looks like they each went for $4,050.00 with the seller to pay closing.  I expect that if it passes ROFR, it would be a pretty good deal based on the prices I saw on Redweek and other sites.  The key question will be if they pass ROFR at this level, but I have read that it seemed that they were not excercising it during the merger.  Will be interesting to see if they start to now that the merger is done.  I am waiting to hear if I pass ROFR on an EOY Even (first use 2020) at Hyatt Highlands Inn for $3,800 on a diamond week 37 so we will see if anything has changed.


----------



## Sugarcubesea (Oct 8, 2018)

ConejoRed said:


> I was watching two different Beach House annual diamond weeks (15 and 17, 2200 points) on eBay that ended this morning and it looks like they each went for $4,050.00 with the seller to pay closing.  I expect that if it passes ROFR, it would be a pretty good deal based on the prices I saw on Redweek and other sites.  The key question will be if they pass ROFR at this level, but I have read that it seemed that they were not excercising it during the merger.  Will be interesting to see if they start to now that the merger is done.  I am waiting to hear if I pass ROFR on an EOY Even (first use 2020) at Hyatt Highlands Inn for $3,800 on a diamond week 37 so we will see if anything has changed.



Thank you for the info and best of luck and I hope you pass ROFR...Would my friend ask for an estoppel and the two that you mentioned that sold is that the price point they are going for?


----------



## ResaleExpert (Oct 8, 2018)

Sugarcubesea said:


> My best friend wants to purchase a Hyatt Beach House... What would be a good resale price and would she ask for an estoppel once she finds the resale she wants to  purchase?
> 
> thanks...


Is your friend looking for a particular week or amount of points?  I have about 60 listings here and would be pleased to help for these or any broker's listings.  Bill


----------



## Sugarcubesea (Oct 9, 2018)

ResaleExpert said:


> Is your friend looking for a particular week or amount of points?  I have about 60 listings here and would be pleased to help for these or any broker's listings.  Bill



Bill:

Thank you so much, she told me that she put in an offer in on a week 10 and prior to sending the money wanted to know what she should do ?  I told her I thought she should ask for an estoppel but since I do not own in Hyatt, I came her to ask to ensure that I'm giving her good advice...If this deal does not go through, I will have her connect up with you....thanks so much


----------



## ConejoRed (Oct 9, 2018)

Well, I followed up with the closing agent today and they have told me that Hyatt DID excercise ROFR on my Highland Inn EOYE purchase at $3,800 (diamond week 37).  The provided a copy of the ROFR letter they received October 4th. The letter is from HVC-Highlands, LLC so I am wondering if it becuase it is a Highlands unit as it looks like the individual developer of that complex is the one excercising ROFR.  Stewart Vacation Ownership is the closing agent.


----------



## breezez (Oct 9, 2018)

I had a Pinion Point Pass this week.

It has St. Petersburg, FL Address in header at top of page.

Signed by Stephanie Rodgers.   It shows a 727# to call if you have any questions.   PM me if you want the number.


----------



## ConejoRed (Oct 9, 2018)

The letter indicates to forward copies of all of the documents and addendum's to Stephanie Rodgers at HV Global Group before closing so it looks like ROFR may be picking back up.   Although I did not think $3,800 for an EOYE was that far off the mark based on prices for annuals I saw on Redweek and the fact that it was an EOY unit.  Oh well, my hunt will continue and I suspect the $4050 annual diamond Beach House weeks that just sold on eBay will not pass either (but could be wrong). Will just need to keep looking and just keep trying.


----------



## breezez (Oct 9, 2018)

ConejoRed said:


> The letter indicates to forward copies of all of the documents and addendum's to Stephanie Rodgers at HV Global Group before closing so it looks like ROFR may be picking back up.   Although I did not think $3,800 for an EOYE was that far off the mark based on prices for annuals I saw on Redweek and the fact that it was an EOY unit.  Oh well, my hunt will continue and I suspect the $4050 annual diamond Beach House weeks that just sold on eBay will not pass either (but could be wrong). Will just need to keep looking and just keep trying.


I got Pinon Point Gold for under 2K to pass.   I got a Coconut Plantation Gold at 2K in process now should get answer next week.


----------



## Sugarcubesea (Oct 10, 2018)

ConejoRed said:


> Well, I followed up with the closing agent today and they have told me that Hyatt DID excercise ROFR on my Highland Inn EOYE purchase at $3,800 (diamond week 37).  The provided a copy of the ROFR letter they received October 4th. The letter is from HVC-Highlands, LLC so I am wondering if it becuase it is a Highlands unit as it looks like the individual developer of that complex is the one excercising ROFR.  Stewart Vacation Ownership is the closing agent.


So sorry to hear that Hyatt exercised ROFR, sounds like they will be grabbing stuff again....


----------



## jksung5295 (Oct 10, 2018)

breezez said:


> I got Pinon Point Gold for under 2K to pass.   I got a Coconut Plantation Gold at 2K in process now should get answer next week.



Is that your “all-in” cost including the transfer? I’m trying to gauge the proper price for HBH gold week.


----------



## Sugarcubesea (Oct 10, 2018)

My friend put in an offer of $5,900 for the week 10 at Beach House and she told me just now that they are going to submit the paperwork in the morning...I think she is very nervous that it will not go through...


----------



## breezez (Oct 10, 2018)

jksung5295 said:


> Is that your “all-in” cost including the transfer? I’m trying to gauge the proper price for HBH gold week.


Nope I still covered the $650 transfer and about $200 closing costs.

I did do contract showing I paid $2600, and made seller responsible for $650 transfer fee to help jack price up some.   I just worded contract so $650 could be drawn by closing company from escrow for payment of the transfer fee from funds due seller.    This was to prevent them from any up front fees.

Fingers crossed I have one in Coconut Plantation also hope to get answer next week.  Pinon Pointe one took exactly 2 weeks.


----------



## jksung5295 (Oct 10, 2018)

breezez said:


> Nope I still covered the $650 transfer and about $200 closing costs.
> 
> I did do contract showing I paid $2600, and made seller responsible for $650 transfer fee to help jack price up some.   I just worded contract so $650 could be drawn by closing company from escrow for payment of the transfer fee from funds due seller.    This was to prevent them from any up front fees.
> 
> Fingers crossed I have one in Coconut Plantation also hope to get answer next week.  Pinon Pointe one took exactly 2 weeks.



Okay thanks for the information! Good luck on your Piñon Point looks like a pretty good deal!


----------



## dsmrp (Oct 10, 2018)

Sugarcubesea said:


> My friend put in an offer of $5,900 for the week 10 at Beach House and she told me just now that they are going to submit the paperwork in the morning...I think she is very nervous that it will not go through...



I wish your friend luck and a huge bolus of ROFR paperwork to flood their inboxes   Who hasn't 'lost' an email or two in their inbox??
It's too bad the HRC staff got their notices; but not unexpected when a larger company buys a smaller one :-(
I think there will be some RIFs later in Vistana ranks...


----------



## ConejoRed (Oct 11, 2018)

O.k. Found another Highlands unit on eBay and we will see if it goes through.  This one actually bit better overall in that it is an annual Platnimum unit with 2,000 points (200 fewer points, but it every year vs. just EOY).  The purchase price is about 1/2 of what the purchase price was on the previous EOYE diamond week that just failed, so not really expecting it to pass, but maybe I will get lucky (i.e. maybe they are just targeting diamond weeks etc.).  This is a week 20 unit, which fits very well with my busy work times so will most likely be using it more often than not if it does go through. 

The waiting begins again......


----------



## Sugarcubesea (Oct 11, 2018)

ConejoRed said:


> O.k. Found another Highlands unit on eBay and we will see if it goes through.  This one actually bit better overall in that it is an annual Platnimum unit with 2,000 points (200 fewer points, but it every year vs. just EOY).  The purchase price is about 1/2 of what the purchase price was on the previous EOYE diamond week that just failed, so not really expecting it to pass, but maybe I will get lucky (i.e. maybe they are just targeting diamond weeks etc.).  This is a week 20 unit, which fits very well with my busy work times so will most likely be using it more often than not if it does go through.
> 
> The waiting begins again......



I really hope it passes.  It seems like you never know what they are going to scoop up


----------



## Sugarcubesea (Oct 13, 2018)

Sugarcubesea said:


> My friend put in an offer of $5,900 for the week 10 at Beach House and she told me just now that they are going to submit the paperwork in the morning...I think she is very nervous that it will not go through...



My girlfriend received the estoppel and has signed the contract and sent her certified funds via pre-paid fed ex that her realtor supplied. She knows she has to wait 30 days to hear if she was ROFR’d.  

Based on what I’ve read here I think Hyatt will exercise their right to buy it. I don’t want to bust her bubble so I will keep my feelings to myself. 

I just wanted to say thank you to everyone that supplied info so that I could help her. 

I will let everyone know the outcome once she knows.  Thanks again and this is why I love TUG, you guys are the best


----------



## breezez (Oct 13, 2018)

Sugarcubesea said:


> My girlfriend received the estoppel and has signed the contract and sent her certified funds via pre-paid fed ex that her realtor supplied. She knows she has to wait 30 days to hear if she was ROFR’d.
> 
> Based on what I’ve read here I think Hyatt will exercise their right to buy it. I don’t want to bust her bubble so I will keep my feelings to myself.
> 
> ...


Just so you know in the future there is no need to put money into escrow until ROFR passes with Hyatt.   It’s a simple form you fax them along with signed contract.   Once they pass you can send funds to escrow.


----------



## Sugarcubesea (Oct 14, 2018)

breezez said:


> Just so you know in the future there is no need to put money into escrow until ROFR passes with Hyatt.   It’s a simple form you fax them along with signed contract.   Once they pass you can send funds to escrow.



Ugh, I didn’t know this.  Do you think she will have an issue getting her money back if it’s Rofr’d?


----------



## breezez (Oct 14, 2018)

Sugarcubesea said:


> Ugh, I didn’t know this.  Do you think she will have an issue getting her money back if it’s Rofr’d?


If she is dealing with a reputable closing company probably not, but others can be a head ache especially some of cookie mill eBay companies.   It is just better not to put money up until ROFR occurs as Hyatt doesn’t even charge the $650 transfer fee until ROFR is passed, new recorded deed is sent to them to make change.


----------



## Sugarcubesea (Oct 14, 2018)

breezez said:


> If she is dealing with a reputable closing company probably not, but others can be a head ache especially some of cookie mill eBay companies.   It is just better not to put money up until ROFR occurs as Hyatt doesn’t even charge the $650 transfer fee until ROFR is passed, new recorded deed is sent to them to make change.



Thanks, I don't know who she is dealing with?  I will let her know this is the correct process to follow, if she makes another offer on a Hyatt week...Thanks for all of the help.


----------



## Sugarcubesea (Oct 14, 2018)

Breezez:  UPDATE... She's dealing with a realtor she worked with back in 2015 when she purchased a Maui-Westin, I just talked to her...


----------



## Sugarcubesea (Oct 20, 2018)

ConejoRed said:


> I was watching two different Beach House annual diamond weeks (15 and 17, 2200 points) on eBay that ended this morning and it looks like they each went for $4,050.00 with the seller to pay closing.  I expect that if it passes ROFR, it would be a pretty good deal based on the prices I saw on Redweek and other sites.  The key question will be if they pass ROFR at this level, but I have read that it seemed that they were not excercising it during the merger.  Will be interesting to see if they start to now that the merger is done.  I am waiting to hear if I pass ROFR on an EOY Even (first use 2020) at Hyatt Highlands Inn for $3,800 on a diamond week 37 so we will see if anything has changed.



I just noticed on eBay that one of these got re-listed by the same seller. I wonder if the seller had multiples of this same week or if the buyer backed out.  I wonder if the other week will get re-listed too


----------



## ConejoRed (Oct 20, 2018)

Or I wonder if the buyer bid on both and had a top price listed and ended up with both unexpectedly so they ended up throwing one back.


----------



## Sugarcubesea (Oct 20, 2018)

ConejoRed said:


> Or I wonder if the buyer bid on both and had a top price listed and ended up with both unexpectedly so they ended up throwing one back.



Oh I bet that’s what happened. I thought it was odd that both ended for the exact same amount.


----------



## pacman777 (Oct 20, 2018)

ConejoRed said:


> Or I wonder if the buyer bid on both and had a top price listed and ended up with both unexpectedly so they ended up throwing one back.


This. Haha


----------



## Sugarcubesea (Nov 10, 2018)

ConejoRed said:


> O.k. Found another Highlands unit on eBay and we will see if it goes through.  This one actually bit better overall in that it is an annual Platnimum unit with 2,000 points (200 fewer points, but it every year vs. just EOY).  The purchase price is about 1/2 of what the purchase price was on the previous EOYE diamond week that just failed, so not really expecting it to pass, but maybe I will get lucky (i.e. maybe they are just targeting diamond weeks etc.).  This is a week 20 unit, which fits very well with my busy work times so will most likely be using it more often than not if it does go through.
> 
> The waiting begins again......



I was thinking about you and wondered if your purchase passed ROFR


----------



## ResaleExpert (Nov 10, 2018)

Congratulations on your week 20 purchase and we would all like to hear if Hyatt waives.
I've sold over 50 Hyatt weeks this year alone and have had only a couple weeks exercised by Hyatt earlier in the year across all resorts, so your Diamond week must have been a very low price.  Current Platinum weeks are asking under $5,000 and these have been consistently waived at these prices or less.  Diamond weeks here are often priced and sold at significantly higher prices vs. Platinum due to the extraordinary demand to occupy. Gold week with 1,880 points here are now asking $2,000.


----------



## Mjasp (Nov 11, 2018)

ResaleExpert said:


> Is your friend looking for a particular week or amount of points?  I have about 60 listings here and would be pleased to help for these or any broker's listings.  Bill



Where are your listings


----------



## ResaleExpert (Nov 11, 2018)

Thank you
About 40 at Beach House, 35 at Windward Pointe and about 20 at Sunset Harbor. 
Please let me know which resort, weeks or seasons.


----------



## ResaleExpert (Nov 11, 2018)

Here are 22 listings for Sunset Harbor 
2-221 $15,900
5 412 $12,500
15 114 $9,900
15 232 $12,995
17 124 $12,900
21 121 $8,500
21 131 $9,000
22 211 $4,000
22 114 $4,900
23 232 $5,500
30 321 $9,990
34 134 $7,000 plus unit 412
36 221 $6,700
39 111 $7,900
41 413 $7,900
43 511 $15,900
47 121 $7,900
48 512 $12,900
49 512 $12,900 same seller
50.tbd. $8,000
Bill


----------



## Sugarcubesea (Nov 22, 2018)

I've been following the ROFR threads to help my friend who put an offer for a week 10 at Beach House. She received notice that her broker submitted her ROFR on November 1  (she hopes he really did submit on this date, as previously he told her he submitted mid-October).

I told her that if she does not receive a response by December 1st, she should do the following, since she is 9 days out:

I gave her the advice to reach out to him on December 3 (first business day after 30 days) and insist that they go to closing since legally Hyatt did not exercise ROFR.  

I have shared the recent posts of the ROFR's that have passed so now she has a bit of hope hers might just pass....

Am I giving her good advice?


----------



## ConejoRed (Nov 22, 2018)

Sorry for the delay (live in the Wolsey Fire zone).  I am still waiting on an official ROFR for my Highlands Platinum week 20 @$2,000. It was submitted on October 15 and the agent has followed up several times with no response.  I let them know of the issues with the Hyatt transfer department reportedly being closed and transferred to Marriott and since we are now past 30 days, they were go to see what their next steps should be since under the rules it has technically now passed by default.


----------



## Sugarcubesea (Nov 23, 2018)

ConejoRed said:


> Sorry for the delay (live in the Wolsey Fire zone).  I am still waiting on an official ROFR for my Highlands Platinum week 20 @$2,000. It was submitted on October 15 and the agent has followed up several times with no response.  I let them know of the issues with the Hyatt transfer department reportedly being closed and transferred to Marriott and since we are now past 30 days, they were go to see what their next steps should be since under the rules it has technically now passed by default.



I really hope your able to go to closing and you get this deal...and your right it technically now has passed by default.


----------



## Sugarcubesea (Nov 28, 2018)

My girlfriend that is in the process of trying to purchase a week 10 at Beach House (and still waiting for ROFR) is wondering that since she will not know if she gets this unit till December, how will she be able to use her unit if everthing does not get completed till late December and her unit is for the beginning of March.
Do all of the points go into a situation that she can only use them for a short time frame?

thanks for the help, I really hope she gets this unit as her excitement is contagious.


----------



## bdh (Nov 29, 2018)

Sugarcubesea said:


> My girlfriend that is in the process of trying to purchase a week 10 at Beach House (and still waiting for ROFR) is wondering that since she will not know if she gets this unit till December, how will she be able to use her unit if everything does not get completed till late December and her unit is for the beginning of March. Do all of the points go into a situation that she can only use them for a short time frame?
> 
> thanks for the help, I really hope she gets this unit as her excitement is contagious.



The HRPP window on week 10 closed in early July 2018 - so the current owner of the week being purchased will know if they reserved the deeded week/unit at Beach House for 2019.  

If the HRPP reservation wasn't confirmed, the points are in CUP from now until early March 2019.  CUP points are relatively easy to use for nice weeks at great properties - your just not going to get a ski week in Colorado or prime week at Sunset Harbor, etc.  

If the CUP points aren't used to make a reservation by March 2019, the points will roll to LCUP.  As many others on TUG have previously noted, you don't want to have LCUP points as their use is extremely limited.


----------



## Sugarcubesea (Nov 29, 2018)

bdh said:


> The HRPP window on week 10 closed in early July 2018 - so the current owner of the week being purchased will know if they reserved the deeded week/unit at Beach House for 2019.
> 
> If the HRPP reservation wasn't confirmed, the points are in CUP from now until early March 2019.  CUP points are relatively easy to use for nice weeks at great properties - your just not going to get a ski week in Colorado or prime week at Sunset Harbor, etc.
> 
> If the CUP points aren't used to make a reservation by March 2019, the points will roll to LCUP.  As many others on TUG have previously noted, you don't want to have LCUP points as their use is extremely limited.



Thank you for this help.  I sent her your message via email and she now has another question.  


If the points are in CUP, can she use those points to make a reservation for a time after March of 2019?


----------



## bdh (Nov 29, 2018)

Sugarcubesea said:


> Thank you for this help.  I sent her your message via email and she now has another question.
> 
> If the points are in CUP, can she use those points to make a reservation for a time after March of 2019?



Short Answer: Yes

Longer Answer:  From now until March 9, 2019 a reservation could be made for anything available in the Hyatt system 12 months into the future from the "time of point use".  On March 10, 2019, the current CUP points will roll to LCUP.  The LCUP points will expire/cease to exist in 6 months (Sept 8, 2019).  A reservation could be made for anything available in the Hyatt system with a check-in date 60 days into the future from the "time of point use".  

NOTE: the "time of point use" is a rolling window. IE: if making a reservation today with CUP points, only units with a check-in date 12 months from today could be confirmed - if making a reservation tomorrow, it would be units available 12 months from tomorrow, etc.  With LCUP points, the reservation check-in date is limited to 60 days in the future in lieu of 12 months.


----------



## Sugarcubesea (Nov 29, 2018)

My friend just emailed me and wrote to her realtor as I suggested and he came back with this statement below. When she asked him how it could be 45 business days when it clearly states 30 days (not business days) on Hyatt's website. He stated it just takes them that long.  She is now really bummed and mad because she feels that if it gets to 45 business days that will be December 15 and if it's not ROFR'd she will not have time to make a reservation for something..

*"Hyatt always responds within the 30-45 business days timeframe, they will not provide us with any other update until they make their decision"

*


----------



## Sugarcubesea (Nov 29, 2018)

bdh said:


> Short Answer: Yes
> 
> Longer Answer:  From now until March 9, 2019 a reservation could be made for anything available in the Hyatt system 12 months into the future from the "time of point use".  On March 10, 2019, the current CUP points will roll to LCUP.  The LCUP points will expire/cease to exist in 6 months (Sept 8, 2019).  A reservation could be made for anything available in the Hyatt system with a check-in date 60 days into the future from the "time of point use".
> 
> NOTE: the "time of point use" is a rolling window. IE: if making a reservation today with CUP points, only units with a check-in date 12 months from today could be confirmed - if making a reservation tomorrow, it would be units available 12 months from tomorrow, etc.  With LCUP points, the reservation check-in date is limited to 60 days in the future in lieu of 12 months.



Thank you so much for the help and all of these questions my friend has...I just sent her this info...you are so kind to help and this is why I LOVE TUG!!!!


----------



## AJCts411 (Nov 30, 2018)

Sugarcubesea said:


> My friend just emailed me and wrote to her realtor as I suggested and he came back with this statement below. When she asked him how it could be 45 business days when it clearly states 30 days (not business days) on Hyatt's website. He stated it just takes them that long.  She is now really bummed and mad because she feels that if it gets to 45 business days that will be December 15 and if it's not ROFR'd she will not have time to make a reservation for something..
> 
> *"Hyatt always responds within the 30-45 business days timeframe, they will not provide us with any other update until they make their decision"
> *


The contractual agreement, rules posted, take president over the realtors "experiences" .  Legally, after 30 days Hyatt passes, with or without a response.   I'd be questioning the realtors experience...


----------



## Sugarcubesea (Nov 30, 2018)

AJCts411 said:


> The contractual agreement, rules posted, take president over the realtors "experiences" .  Legally, after 30 days Hyatt passes, with or without a response.   I'd be questioning the realtors experience...



I’m thinking her realtor said that because he probably did not submit this on the date that said he did.  He originally told her he sent it on October 19 and then when she emailed him after 30 days he said it actually went out on Nov 1.  So legally if they don’t respond by Saturday night Dec 1, this unit should be hers. However they are telling her they should not get notification till Dec 13 to 15.  This realtor seems to believe it’s 30 business days vs 30 calendar days for ROFR.  

Thanks for the info, I will forward that on to her.  I will keep everyone posted as to her outcome.


----------



## Sugarcubesea (Nov 30, 2018)

Sugarcubesea said:


> My friend put in an offer of $5,900 for the week 10 at Beach House and she told me just now that they are going to submit the paperwork in the morning...I think she is very nervous that it will not go through...



Just wanted to let everyone know that my girlfriend just got word that this unit passed ROFR, she now has 2,200 points in CUP to use.

They stated that her HRPP Occupancy Date is 4/12/2020, does anyone what that means?


----------



## dsmrp (Nov 30, 2018)

Sugarcubesea said:


> Just wanted to let everyone know that my girlfriend just got word that this unit passed ROFR, she now has 2,200 points in CUP to use.
> 
> They stated that her HRPP Occupancy Date is 4/12/2020, does anyone what that means?



Hooray!
I think it means her first use of her fixed week is 2020, since it is past the HRPP for confirming the 2019 week.
However, I thought she was buying week 10.  My week is week 13, and that is at end of March/early April.  So her week 10 would fall in early-mid March.


----------



## Sugarcubesea (Nov 30, 2018)

dsmrp said:


> Hooray!
> I think it means her first use of her fixed week is 2020, since it is past the HRPP for confirming the 2019 week.
> However, I thought she was buying week 10.  My week is week 13, and that is at end of March/early April.  So her week 10 would fall in early-mid March.



She is buying week 10, I will ask her to check with her realtor and ask him why this date is wrong?


----------



## Sugarcubesea (Jan 24, 2019)

My girlfriend is still waiting for her week 10 to get transferred into her name. First her realtor sent her the wrong paperwork to sign for the transfer and that delayed things a bit. She is really getting nervous

Should I have her call the 800 Hyatt number?

Thanks.


----------



## Sugarcubesea (Feb 9, 2019)

So my best friend who purchased this HBH unit back in October and with it passing ROFR at the end of November still does not have access to this unit. 

What should I advise her to do.  Her realtor says they are just waiting for the ded to be recorded.  

Ugh, I hope the one I bought doesn’t take this long


----------



## ResaleExpert (Feb 9, 2019)

Sugarcubesea said:


> My best friend wants to purchase a Hyatt Beach House... What would be a good resale price and would she ask for an estoppel once she finds the resale she wants to  purchase?
> 
> thanks...


A reputable escrow company will provide all seryincluding estoppel. 
There are some sellers that may be more motivated but most Key West Diamond weeks are about $8,000 up.  I have over 100 Key West listings alone if you were looking for a more ape fix week or unit location.  Bill


----------



## bdh (Feb 9, 2019)

Sugarcubesea said:


> So my best friend who purchased this HBH unit back in October and with it passing ROFR at the end of November still does not have access to this unit.
> 
> What should I advise her to do.  Her realtor says they are just waiting for the ded to be recorded.
> 
> Ugh, I hope the one I bought doesn’t take this long



The process of getting a deed recorded in Monroe County and then getting Hyatt to transfer ownership is not a fast one - while it could be as quick as 4 weeks, it's typically 2+ months.  Add in the behind scenes changing of staff in the Hyatt to Marriott transition and the time frame your friend is experiencing is not unexepected.  The Go Hyatt folks can't provide any assistance - your friend doesn't have a Hyatt member number for them to look up or reference.


----------



## Sapper (Feb 9, 2019)

Sugarcubesea said:


> So my best friend who purchased this HBH unit back in October and with it passing ROFR at the end of November still does not have access to this unit.
> 
> What should I advise her to do.  Her realtor says they are just waiting for the ded to be recorded.
> 
> Ugh, I hope the one I bought doesn’t take this long



Two points of reference, we bought Beach House in 2016... It took six months from start to finish.  We were told the county in Key West was slow.  We bought Highlands Inn at the end of October 18, cleared ROFR 2 Jan 19.  We are still waiting to see it in our existing Hyatt account, or the II account.


----------



## ResaleExpert (Feb 9, 2019)

Sapper said:


> Two points of reference, we bought Beach House in 2016... It took six months from start to finish.  We were told the county in Key West was slow.  We bought Highlands Inn at the end of October 18, cleared ROFR 2 Jan 19.  We are still waiting to see it in our existing Hyatt account, or the II account.


If this went through an experience title / escrow company then they will have the exact date that they sent a certified copy of the new deed to Hyatt.  Hyatt has up to 30 business days from the day they receive to enroll the new owner.  Key is the date that Hyatt received and this should be a very easy day to obtain from the source that sent the deed to them.


----------



## Sugarcubesea (Feb 9, 2019)

Sapper said:


> Two points of reference, we bought Beach House in 2016... It took six months from start to finish.  We were told the county in Key West was slow.  We bought Highlands Inn at the end of October 18, cleared ROFR 2 Jan 19.  We are still waiting to see it in our existing Hyatt account, or the II account.



Thank you for the point of reference. Since your Key West took 6 months to clear, how did you use your week that year and how can you reserve the week for the following year.  Thanks for the help.


----------



## ResaleExpert (Feb 9, 2019)

Sapper said:


> Two points of reference, we bought Beach House in 2016... It took six months from start to finish.  We were told the county in Key West was slow.  We bought Highlands Inn at the end of October 18, cleared ROFR 2 Jan 19.  We are still waiting to see it in our existing Hyatt account, or the II account.


Hyatt does take up to 30 business days to enroll; I've never had them take more than a few days longer and even then they typically have enrollment within those days FROM the day they receive. 
Not sure why or how it took over 30 calendar days for Hyatt to waive; I've sold about 700 Hyatt weeks and NEVER has this happened.
Key West is in Monroe County and they take 2-10 days max to record the deed.  Seems there are issues that should never happen so not sure why these lengthy delays should have or could have taken place.


----------



## Sapper (Feb 10, 2019)

Sugarcubesea said:


> Thank you for the point of reference. Since your Key West took 6 months to clear, how did you use your week that year and how can you reserve the week for the following year.  Thanks for the help.



We used the points (2016&2017)for a stay at Aspen (twice, mud season/fall), Puerto Rico, Highlands Inn, and Wild Oak (twice). For 2018 we used four days from our week at Beach House and four days at the Park Hyatt in Beaver Creek. For 2019 we booked the Beach house week exactly as 2018. We were hoping the Highlands Inn would transfer more quickly, but it has not... and we are discussing what to do with the points (possibly deposit in II?).


----------



## Sapper (Feb 10, 2019)

ResaleExpert said:


> Hyatt does take up to 30 business days to enroll; I've never had them take more than a few days longer and even then they typically have enrollment within those days FROM the day they receive.
> Not sure why or how it took over 30 calendar days for Hyatt to waive; I've sold about 700 Hyatt weeks and NEVER has this happened.
> Key West is in Monroe County and they take 2-10 days max to record the deed.  Seems there are issues that should never happen so not sure why these lengthy delays should have or could have taken place.



On the Beach House transfer, I was never told when things were happening, so I have no idea who was dragging their feet. I put the blame on the transfer company, not Hyatt. 

On the Highlands Inn transfer, the transfer company has been responsive. They have emailed me about everything. Hyatt (supposedly now Vistana) took 22 calendar days (which includes the Christmas and New Year holidays) to clear ROFR. I just went back through my email so I could give an accurate date for what is currently going on. I found an email I missed from 29 Jan stating they are sending the transfer paperwork to Hyatt. So, hopefully early March we can do something with it. 

My expectations for the Highlands Inn transfer were set fairly low due to the slow experience of the Beach House transfer.


----------



## Sugarcubesea (Feb 13, 2019)

ResaleExpert said:


> Hyatt does take up to 30 business days to enroll; I've never had them take more than a few days longer and even then they typically have enrollment within those days FROM the day they receive.
> Not sure why or how it took over 30 calendar days for Hyatt to waive; I've sold about 700 Hyatt weeks and NEVER has this happened.
> Key West is in Monroe County and they take 2-10 days max to record the deed.  Seems there are issues that should never happen so not sure why these lengthy delays should have or could have taken place.



Sweet, I just received the tracking number that my broker sent over to Hyatt for my 2200, week 15 I purchased for $4K.  I’m still in awe that I got a Hyatt Beach House for this price.   

I feel so blessed to have gotten this deal. I will wait to the 20 day mark and start calling Hyatt.  

I’m so excited that both my best friend and I now will have Hyatt Beach House.


----------



## Sugarcubesea (Feb 24, 2019)

Sapper said:


> We used the points (2016&2017)for a stay at Aspen (twice, mud season/fall), Puerto Rico, Highlands Inn, and Wild Oak (twice). For 2018 we used four days from our week at Beach House and four days at the Park Hyatt in Beaver Creek. For 2019 we booked the Beach house week exactly as 2018. We were hoping the Highlands Inn would transfer more quickly, but it has not... and we are discussing what to do with the points (possibly deposit in II?).



So my friend still has not received her recorded deed or is recognized in Hyatt as the owner.  

Since her week 10, will start March 8,2020.  Will she even have the opportunity to book her owned week?  Once she is recognized as the owner what should she do next.  

I feel bad for her, the unit I purchased is moving along quicker as I’ve already received my recorded deed.


----------



## ResaleExpert (Feb 24, 2019)

Sugarcubesea said:


> So my friend still has not received her recorded deed or is recognized in Hyatt as the owner.
> 
> Since her week 10, will start March 8,2020.  Will she even have the opportunity to book her owned week?  Once she is recognized as the owner what should she do next.
> 
> I feel bad for her, the unit I purchased is moving along quicker as I’ve already received my recorded deed.





Sugarcubesea said:


> So my friend still has not received her recorded deed or is recognized in Hyatt as the owner.
> 
> Since her week 10, will start March 8,2020.  Will she even have the opportunity to book her owned week?  Once she is recognized as the owner what should she do next.
> 
> I feel bad for her, the unit I purchased is moving along quicker as I’ve already received my recorded deed.



You must reserve your week more than six months out and this should Information would have been in her closing documents. 
Hyatt has up to 30 business days to enroll a new buyer from the day they receive the certified copy of the deed.  
If she paid the dues and did not have the reservation then it appears she will only have use of the Limited Points for the next six months to reserve within Hyatt 1-60 days ahead. She may have to be very flexible to get anything she wants.  Bill


----------



## Sapper (Feb 24, 2019)

Sugarcubesea said:


> So my friend still has not received her recorded deed or is recognized in Hyatt as the owner.
> 
> Since her week 10, will start March 8,2020.  Will she even have the opportunity to book her owned week?  Once she is recognized as the owner what should she do next.
> 
> I feel bad for her, the unit I purchased is moving along quicker as I’ve already received my recorded deed.



Her week in 2020 should still be doable. Her 2019 will be points, and they might allow her to deposit in EEE for II even though it's past that decision period. She could also use the points internally, but they will soon be in LCUP; still useful as some people have to change good reserved weeks/units to points at the last minute (because their plans changed), but she will need to have flexibility in her schedule to take advantage of that situation.


----------



## Sapper (Feb 24, 2019)

@ResaleExpert 

Hey Bill, you state that Hyatt has thirty days once they receive the paperwork. Let's say that they receive the paperwork on the first of the month. On the fifteenth of the month they send the closing company a form for the tax folks in California. Lets say i get that signed California tax document back to them on the 20th.  Is the transfer paperwork considered "received" on the first of the month or the 20th?


----------



## ResaleExpert (Feb 24, 2019)

Sapper said:


> @ResaleExpert
> 
> Hey Bill, you state that Hyatt has thirty days once they receive the paperwork. Let's say that they receive the paperwork on the first of the month. On the fifteenth of the month they send the closing company a form for the tax folks in California. Lets say i get that signed California tax document back to them on the 20th.  Is the transfer paperwork considered "received" on the first of the month or the 20th?



Hyatt has up to 30 Business days to enroll from the day they receive the certified copy of the deed. Escrow companies will have this date.


----------



## ResaleExpert (Feb 24, 2019)

ResaleExpert said:


> Hyatt has up to 30 Business days to enroll from the day they receive the certified copy of the deed. Escrow companies will have this date.


Not sure how tax documents will affect this as that should have been part of the closing documents not 15 days later.


----------



## Sapper (Feb 24, 2019)

ResaleExpert said:


> Not sure how tax documents will affect this as that should have been part of the closing documents not 15 days later.



I agree, it should have been in the closing docs. This title company seems to be very communicative as they have emailed me regularly to let me know where things stand. However, there have been a couple of documents they needed signed after the fact (like this tax document) which could have easily been signed when the bulk of the documents were signed. Things are still moving faster than my six month Beach House transfer, and they are talking to me, so I'm still a happy customer. I'll be happier once it's all done though, I love Highlands Inn.


----------



## Sugarcubesea (Feb 24, 2019)

Sapper said:


> Her week in 2020 should still be doable. Her 2019 will be points, and they might allow her to deposit in EEE for II even though it's past that decision period. She could also use the points internally, but they will soon be in LCUP; still useful as some people have to change good reserved weeks/units to points at the last minute (because their plans changed), but she will need to have flexibility in her schedule to take advantage of that situation.



Sapper: thanks so much, I will share this info with my friend.  She wants to book Bonita Springs in early December.  Hopefully she can use her 2019 points to do so.  

Your a wealth of info


----------



## ResaleExpert (Feb 24, 2019)

Sugarcubesea said:


> Sapper: thanks so much, I will share this info with my friend.  She wants to book Bonita Springs in early December.  Hopefully she can use her 2019 points to do so.
> 
> Your a wealth of info


IF she paid for the 2019 dues then she was NOT provided with representation that was in her benefit.  The ~$1,350 dues are not being utilized as they should have been for paying these dues.  She should have either had the week reserved -or- had the points in CUP with far more time to use ** and KNOWN this ahead** of signing.   I Still cannot understand how / why this took so long on all aspects.
Hyatt MUST reply within 30 days on their ROFR and MUST enroll within 30 BUSINESS days from receipt of deed which should be 2-3 days after closing.


----------



## Sapper (Feb 24, 2019)

Sugarcubesea said:


> Sapper: thanks so much, I will share this info with my friend.  She wants to book Bonita Springs in early December.  Hopefully she can use her 2019 points to do so.
> 
> Your a wealth of info



Thanks, I am just trying to help others as I have been helped so much by the other members here in TUG. 

Here is the rub with the LCUP points, the reservation needs to begin within 60 days of making the reservation AND the reservation must be made during the LCUP window which is six months from the first day of your use week. Week ten is March 9 (assuming Saturday arrival), six months later is roughly September 9, 60 days later is roughly November 9.  Unfortunately, I don't think your friend will be able to reserve Bonita Springs for early December. Having said all of that, if I were in her position (and I may be depending on how long the one I have currently in transfer takes), on her very first call to Hyatt, right after she finds out the transfer is done and the unit is in her name, have her explain to the agent that the transfer took longer than expected, that she missed her week 10 use, that her points are now in LCUP so missed the regular CUP, and that she really just wants that week at Bonita in December. IF there is availability (just checked, there is currently a ton), the agent might ask "corporate" IF they can make her requested week happen. I have had situations change on me (life happens) and the Hyatt agents have called corporate and they have done things outside the regular rules to try and make the situation better. The Hyatt folks are very helpful and will do what they can.  There are limits, and my experience was pre Marriott ownership, so I would be ready with a back up option.


----------



## WalnutBaron (Feb 25, 2019)

Sapper said:


> Thanks, I am just trying to help others as I have been helped so much by the other members here in TUG.
> 
> Here is the rub with the LCUP points, the reservation needs to begin within 60 days of making the reservation AND the reservation must be made during the LCUP window which is six months from the first day of your use week. Week ten is March 9 (assuming Saturday arrival), six months later is roughly September 9, 60 days later is roughly November 9.  Unfortunately, I don't think your friend will be able to reserve Bonita Springs for early December. Having said all of that, if I were in her position (and I may be depending on how long the one I have currently in transfer takes), on her very first call to Hyatt, right after she finds out the transfer is done and the unit is in her name, have her explain to the agent that the transfer took longer than expected, that she missed her week 10 use, that her points are now in LCUP so missed the regular CUP, and that she really just wants that week at Bonita in December. IF there is availability (just checked, there is currently a ton), the agent might ask "corporate" IF they can make her requested week happen. I have had situations change on me (life happens) and the Hyatt agents have called corporate and they have done things outside the regular rules to try and make the situation better. The Hyatt folks are very helpful and will do what they can.  There are limits, and my experience was pre Marriott ownership, so I would be ready with a back up option.


Just a note to say that this is excellent advice from Sapper. Kudos!


----------

